# Egress



## Bruce Ring CWW (Apr 29, 2018)

Egress as it relates to Escape Rooms. What code covers this?


----------



## cda (Apr 29, 2018)

Building code, for the city you are working in.

Most simple ones just have regular required exit doors to each room.

Normal hardware.

The thing is if a person opens that door, during the challenge, they lose.

But the door is there for normal egress.

Solves the problem simply


----------



## RLGA (Apr 29, 2018)

“Escape the room” places have to comply with the same means of egress requirements as any other commercial facility.


----------



## Bruce Ring CWW (Apr 29, 2018)

That's pretty much what I thought
 Thanks


----------



## TheCommish (Apr 30, 2018)

If there are low light levels the BO might consider it special amusement building


----------



## steveray (Apr 30, 2018)

Agree with all of the above....


----------

